# Joining TTOC couple of questions



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok so looks like the TTOC membership is going to be coming from Santa [smiley=santa.gif] . But reading the website it says upto 6 weeks for the pack but normally 3 weeks. Obviously I am going to want to open my package on Chritmas day and be out there applying my new sticker and reading the magazine from cover to cover 

So, can anyone tell me if the missus purchases asap can it be gauranteed before xmas, and what the cut off date for this would be.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT51 said:


> Ok so looks like the TTOC membership is going to be coming from Santa [smiley=santa.gif] . But reading the website it says upto 6 weeks for the pack but normally 3 weeks. Obviously I am going to want to open my package on Chritmas day and be out there applying my new sticker and reading the magazine from cover to cover
> 
> So, can anyone tell me if the missus purchases asap can it be gauranteed before xmas, and what the cut off date for this would be.
> 
> ...


YES :wink: All the gift memberships are being held back until the 14th /15th so this week or next week would be the best bet. I can take orders after that but can't make any promises.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so looks like the TTOC membership is going to be coming from Santa [smiley=santa.gif] . But reading the website it says upto 6 weeks for the pack but normally 3 weeks. Obviously I am going to want to open my package on Chritmas day and be out there applying my new sticker and reading the magazine from cover to cover
> ...


Great what would be the latest she could apply as she normally does things erm, the Spanish way :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

you quoted too quickly :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gift memberships 

Where do I find them or more like how do I point the better half in the right direction so I don't get a sneaky peak :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT51 said:


> Gift memberships
> 
> Where do I find them or more like how do I point the better half in the right direction so I don't get a sneaky peak :wink:


It's just a normal membership order. She just needs to put a note on the order , If she orders it with her details and gives your details in the note I can change them over after the festivities. Just don't open a large envelope with TTOC as the return address on :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Gift memberships
> ...


Cheers buddy


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You will getting the mag with the kent meet in it to Neil so your prob be in it.

Also i am half way there with the Bexley Audi discount


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> You will getting the mag with the kent meet in it to Neil so your prob be in it.
> 
> Also i am half way there with the Bexley Audi discount


Happy days nice one Ian 

Oh btw Mark (tufty) called me he has spoken to the guy in London (turbo89 or something???) who knows a photographer (posted some really good photos the other day) and he said the camera man should be coming with him to the next meet :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > You will getting the mag with the kent meet in it to Neil so your prob be in it.
> ...


Bother, does that mean I've got to wash the car


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

All paid up guys and looking forward to my goodies and TTOC avatar :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT51 said:


> All paid up guys and looking forward to my goodies and TTOC avatar :wink:


Congrats matey, welcome to the club  

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT51 said:


> All paid up guys and looking forward to my goodies and TTOC avatar :wink:


They'll be in the post early next week :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > All paid up guys and looking forward to my goodies and TTOC avatar :wink:
> ...


Cheers I'm looking forward to opening on Chrismas day :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > All paid up guys and looking forward to my goodies and TTOC avatar :wink:
> ...


Not received anything yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT51 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


Posted on Friday , there was a hold up with the membership cards.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Not received anything yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Starting to worry it won't be here for Xmas now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT51 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


Still two days should be fine. (Fingers Crossed)


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Its arrived 

I can sleep easy knowing that I will definitely be opening my TTOC package on Christmas Day :roll:

Well done [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fully on board now guys I have the copy of absolutte in front of me and will keep returning to read a bit more throughout the day 

I think the stickers will go on the car tomorrow when I have decided where to put them :roll:

Happy Christmas all [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT51 said:


> Fully on board now guys I have the copy of absolutte in front of me and will keep returning to read a bit more throughout the day
> 
> I think the stickers will go on the car tomorrow when I have decided where to put them :roll:
> 
> Happy Christmas all [smiley=santa.gif]


Rear 3/4 windows is the best place for the window ones


----------

